# Hotmail security code



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I have three Hotmail accounts. I've recently gotten a pop-up when I sign-in asking for or requesting I get a security code. I exited the Hotmail account and tried to sign in again and I got into my Hotmail account. But I believe it asked me originally to supply an email account where a security code could be sent. But I believe they listed the same account. If, in the future, I could not get into the Hotmail account, how could I get the security code they sent to that Hotmail account.
This is very confusing and would appreciate any help in understanding what Hotmail is asking for.
Thank you.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

1. Log into your Hotmail.
2. Click you name in the upper right and then click on "*Account Settings*".
3. You should now be here https://account.live.com/summarypage.aspx
4. Click in the left "*Security info.*"
5. You go to another page that will have this...


> Help us protect your account
> Since you're trying to access sensitive info, you need to use a security code to verify your account. How would you like to receive your code?


6. Put in another email address and click next. Your then see this.


> Help us protect your account
> Since you're trying to access sensitive info, we just want to make sure this is you. To continue, check your email and enter the code we just sent you.


7. Your get a email from Hotmail with the code.
8. Put in the code and submit. Check the box to keep from being ask for code at log in I think.

On the https://account.live.com/summarypage.aspx your see...


> Password and security info
> It's a good idea to choose a password that you don't use elsewhere.
> Change password
> This security info ensures you can get access to your account, even if you forget your password. You can manage this info and your two-step verification settings on the security info page.
> ...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe what they are asking for is to set up a security email address or SMS (cellphone). This is to prevent anyone just entering your email. I use the SMS to confirm.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I use the 2nd email address at another web base email site. Don't have a cell so that is not an option. Or do I want to give out an phone number.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I do not see the following (in order to change email address). The one that is listed is a closed email account.

*6. Put in another email address and click next. Your then see this.
*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

alicez said:


> I do not see the following (in order to change email address). The one that is listed is a closed email account.
> 
> *6. Put in another email address and click next. Your then see this.
> *


The then your see this is this Quote.


> Help us protect your account
> Since you're trying to access sensitive info, we just want to make sure this is you. To continue, check your email and enter the code we just sent you.


If you have another already listed but is closed them click where your email is at and I think your get a drop down and you can pick delete.
Then add a new one.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Iget "Help us protect your account 
Since you're trying to access sensitive info, we just want to make sure this is you. To continue, check your email and enter the code we just sent you."

There doesn't appear to be any way to delete that email. As I said, that email account was closed a long time ago and I wanted to input another (new) email account where my security code could be sent.
How do I input another email (new) account?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Should be under Account Settings > Security Info you can add / delete email addresses.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

It just has:

Help us protect your account
Since you're trying to access sensitive info, you need to use a security code to verify your account. How would you like to receive your code?

And it only lists my OLD email address. The drop down doesn't show "delete/.add" etc. How can I change if I click NEXT? That will send an email to that old address which will list the code I need to get into the Security!

(Why does Outlook make it so difficult to add/.delete/change a security email address?)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you click on Security Info? I just checked my account and it gives me the option to delete. (see attached)


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't get into that page, because I have no code. I can't get into the Security page to add/delete email address.

As I said, all I see when I click on the Security Info, is:

Help us protect your account
Since you're trying to access sensitive info, you need to use a security code to verify your account. How would you like to receive your code?

Underneath that is the OLD email address. If I click on the (down) arrow, I see the next line: "I don't have these anymore?

I presume the code is being sent to that OLD email address that is listed there.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK You in the pass did what I said to do above but you "checked that box.



> 8. Put in the code and submit. *Check the box to keep from being ask for code at log in I think*.


I never put the code in that they emailed to the other email address last night.
Just now it said the code was no good.
I started over and when you get to where shows to put in the address or your other address shows up then click next.
Go to other email site and your have a code.

Now start over again.
They already know it's you because your logged into Hotmail
Do this once because time you get to the part of the other address it sends the code out again.
I have 4 code but only used the one but I unchecked the box so it does not ask every time I login.

Make sure to keep copy of the code.

Darn each time I go to check so I can see what to post on it wants a code. I goofed and now will get a new code sent to the email address.

What Couriant posted a image of I did not see till after I put a code in.

So you never put in a code you should see this here that lets you delete old address.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

They are making it so difficult for those of us who have Hotmail/Outlook email accounts to continue to use them. Especially for us who are not that familiar with computers, etc. Why do they have to make things so difficult? I spent a few hours yesterday trying to figure out what they wanted and being sent codes that did not work etc. 
I think I am going to switch to an easier to use email account.
I don't know how many other people are having the same problems I am having trying to understand this "new" security code procedure, etc. Really, really confusing and time consuming. Let's go back to the previous method, which was a simple to use email account!


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

They are making it so difficult for those of us who have Hotmail/Outlook email accounts to continue to use them. Especially for us who are not that familiar with computers, etc. Why do they have to make things so difficult? I spent a few hours yesterday trying to figure out what they wanted and being sent codes that did not work etc. 
I think I am going to switch to an easier to use email account.
I don't know how many other people are having the same problems I am having trying to understand this "new" security code procedure, etc. Really, really confusing and time consuming. Let's go back to the previous method, which was a simple to use email account!

P.S. I don't think you need to keep copies of previous codes as they send you a new code every time you receive an email. So very, very confusing for me and all my friends. And especially for someone who has more than one Hotmail/Outlook email account!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK it looks like you got it working.
Do it again but click I have code and it that does not work then get new code and then put a checkmark in the box where it says this.


> Put in the code and submit. Check the box to keep from being ask for code at log in I think.


Now you can login to check your email without the code.


----------



## KingofThings (Sep 14, 2013)

This is NUTZ!!! If you click on; 'I sign in frequently on this device. Don't ask me for a code.' You get this in red above the email address> 'Enter the code to help us verify your identity.' Back to where you were. This CANNOT take effect until you put in a code which you can't get. I see by some examples here that your email addresses must be shown because you block them out. Mine is only shown partial in the box and so I don't know what address it is because mine are similar in structure!!!! All I do is go around in circles. I've been calling it Snotmail for awhile and long before this so it needs an even more rude name now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

KingofThings said:


> This is NUTZ!!! If you click on; 'I sign in frequently on this device. Don't ask me for a code.' You get this in red above the email address> 'Enter the code to help us verify your identity.' Back to where you were. This CANNOT take effect until you put in a code which you can't get. I see by some examples here that your email addresses must be shown because you block them out. Mine is only shown partial in the box and so I don't know what address it is because mine are similar in structure!!!! All I do is go around in circles. I've been calling it Snotmail for awhile and long before this so it needs an even more rude name now.


Do you need help with something? If so, please start a thread of your own rather than posting in someone else's thread. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Just fill in the request with you Email addy they will send you the code right back just enter it in the box problem solved you will not be asked again :up:


----------

